# Serie A 3-4-5-6 maggio 2019. Il programma.



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Il programma della giornata numero 36 di Serie A 2018/2019 che si disputerà il 3-4-5 e 6 maggio 2019

3 maggio

Juve - Torno ore 20:30


4 maggio 

Chievo - Spal ore 18

Udinese - Inter 20:30


5 maggio

Empoli - Fiorentina 12:30

Lazio - Atalanta 15

Parma - Samp 15

Sassuolo - Frosinone 15

Genoa - Roma 18

Napoli - Cagliari 20:30


6 maggio

Milan - Bologna 20:30


----------



## Heaven (4 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe fondamentale una vittoria della Lazio contro l’Atalanta, poi la Roma tra Genoa e Juventus qualche punto lo lascia... e saremmo di nuovo quarti a 2 giornate dalla fine. Ovviamente se riuscissimo a battere la corazzate Bologna praticamente già salvo e Fiorentina che è in vacanza da settimane.


----------



## Boomer (4 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sarebbe fondamentale una vittoria della Lazio contro l’Atalanta, poi la Roma tra Genoa e Juventus qualche punto lo lascia... e saremmo di nuovo quarti a 2 giornate dalla fine. Ovviamente se riuscissimo a battere la corazzate Bologna praticamente già salvo e Fiorentina che è in vacanza da settimane.



Noi le perderemo tutte ragazzi , non scherzo. Ho sempre pensato che sarebbe stata una stagione comunque difficile : nuova proprietà che non ha mai lavorato nel mondo del calcio e un altro ribaltone rispetto all'anno passato. Non avrei mai immaginato che Ottuso lavorasse contro il bene della società. Questo era semplicemente imprevedibile. 

Poco male , 4 partite e saremo finalmente liberi.


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2019)

No ragazzi vabbè andate a vedere che rigore non hanno fischiato per l’udinese, pazzesco


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Non ho visto udinese-inter. Non leggo del rigore? Quando è successo?

Vi attenziono su un particolare di empoli-fiorentina: vingengino mondella tiene fuori Chiesa e Dabo diffidati... paura che saltino il Milan?!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto udinese-inter. Non leggo del rigore? Quando è successo?
> 
> Vi attenziono su un particolare di empoli-fiorentina: vingengino mondella tiene fuori Chiesa e Dabo diffidati... paura che saltino il Milan?!



Lo sai che ho notato anche io sta cosa? Assurdo...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Montellah le perde tutte, ovviamente vincerà la prossima contro di noi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Buono, espulsione folle di Veretout.
Adesso il genoa non puó regalarla alla roma.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Maggio 2019)

Lazio in vantaggio


----------



## Heaven (5 Maggio 2019)

Forza Lazio e forza Genoa


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto udinese-inter. Non leggo del rigore? Quando è successo?
> 
> Vi attenziono su un particolare di empoli-fiorentina: vingengino mondella tiene fuori Chiesa e Dabo diffidati... paura che saltino il Milan?!



Mi pare di aver letto che Chiesa non fosse al meglio


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

che vergogna sta sampdoria le perde tutte tranne il derby e contro di noi


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

forza atalanta, loro meritano la CL.

venitemi ancora a dire che l'allenatore non conta niente, dopo che motella sta portando in B la fiorentina ahahahha

se l'avessero cambiato 2-3 giornate prima retrocedevano per davvero.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Lazio avanti. Se facciamo il nostro dovere è il risultato migliore per noi!


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2019)

Pari Atalanta


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

grande duvan


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grande duvan



Non bisogna tifare Atalanta !!


----------



## Pit96 (5 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta in vantaggio...


----------



## Prealpi (5 Maggio 2019)

Se penso che abbiamo buttato via 4 punti tra Udinese e Parma


----------



## Prealpi (5 Maggio 2019)

Giusto così, giusto essere tifosi ma L'Atalanta merita


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2019)

1-2


----------



## Pivellino (5 Maggio 2019)

Tanto dove vuoi che vadano con Gasp in panchina, ha fallito anche all’Inter


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

E niente Gasperson nonostante gli distruggano la squadra ogni anno continua a metterlo in quel posto a tutti. Ora diranno che Castagne è un fenomeno , poi quando se ne andrà fa ridere come gli altri.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2019)

Se proprio non ci dobbiamo andare noi in CL, meglio l'Atalanta che la Roma...


----------



## davidelynch (5 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco cosa regalano all'atalanta, prima il Napoli e adesso la lazietta.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

che scarso è quel difensore laziale,gli ha regalato il goal
come abbiamo fatto a non segnare un goal in due gare di coppa italia a questi scarsoni in difesa


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2019)

Dove sono finiti i Gattusers?


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Se proprio non ci dobbiamo andare noi in CL, meglio l'Atalanta che la Roma...



Concordo in pieno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2019)

Noi non meritiamo nulla, giusto ci vada l'Atalanta in Champions League.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2019)

Ma se Gattuso sta facendo i miracoli, Gasperini che rischia di andare in Champions e vincere la Coppa Italia con l'ATALANTA, che sta facendo?


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dove sono finiti i Gattusers?



Quelli proprio io non li capisco. Non comprendo la loro mera esistenza. Ottuso ha dimostrato di essere un Inzaghi / Brocchi qualunque. Finirà in serie B se gli va bene ...


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

e cosa va a fare l'atalanta in champions?
la squadra materasso che fa zero punti con le prime due del girone,uno o tre punti con la terza finendo quarta.
non ha neanche uno stadio omologato per la champions,capace venga a giocare a san siro


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non bisogna tifare Atalanta !!



meglio loro che la roma credimi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Noi non meritiamo nulla, giusto ci vada l'Atalanta in Champions League.



Vi render e conto che queste frasi sono anti Milan da far paura? Meritata o no per rialzarci dobbiamo andare in Champions. Quindi io spero che i giocatori delle nostre rivali si spacchino tutti per 1 mese e che andiamo in Champions sculando. Poi non lamentatevi se non arrivano i campioni. Senza Champions ci snobbano.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta meritatamente in Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Adesso se la Roma vince sono cavoli dell'Inter


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E niente Gasperson nonostante gli distruggano la squadra ogni anno continua a metterlo in quel posto a tutti. Ora diranno che Castagne è un fenomeno , poi quando se ne andrà fa ridere come gli altri.



non contaniente l'allenatore


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

aspettate che c'è il passaggio diretto,perchè una come l'atalanta sarebbe capace di perdere il preliminare.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> aspettate che c'è il passaggio diretto,perchè una come l'atalanta sarebbe capace di perdere il preliminare.



Ma quale preliminare? La quarta non fa nessun preliminare.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

immobile riuscirà a fare un goal fino a fine stagione?


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

eh lo so,infatti ho detto per fortuna perchè è talmente inesperta che uscirebbe contro una squadra buona al preliminare

come si fa a supportare l'atalanta,squadra scarsa con giocatori semisconosciuti che abbiamo demolito in casa loro.


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Il Parma ha segnato 3 gol alla Samp con una squadra di fabbri. Noi in 90 minuti non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta.

Rendetevi conto di chi abbiamo in panca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> aspettate che c'è il passaggio diretto,perchè una come l'atalanta sarebbe capace di perdere il preliminare.



c'è anche chi è capace di fare 1 punto su 6 col benevento e tenere l'allenatore in panchina per tutta un'altra ennesima schifosissima stagione fallimentare


----------



## Solo (5 Maggio 2019)

3 a 1 Atalanta 

E c'è gente che crede ancora alla CL lol


----------



## 6milan (5 Maggio 2019)

Ma perché noi nei preliminari faremmo meglio dell'atalanta? Sara cmq io piuttosto che la roma preferisco l'Atalanta in CL


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> 3 a 1 Atalanta
> 
> E c'è gente che crede ancora alla CL lol



Ce l'avevamo in pugno ma il venditore ambulante di Anduja doveva soddisfare il proprio ego da megalomane. 5 punti in 8 partite , neanche il Chievo o il Bologna di Inzaghi.

L'atalanta ha un budget stipendi di 50 M , il Milan di 130. Fatevi due domande.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

il Milan non ricordo sia mai uscito ad un preliminare

la roma è una squadra seria che può fare bella figura,l'atalanta è una comparsa come il sassuolo in europa league.
si esalta il nulla e poi vengono puntualmente eliminati,ma sono contenti di avere gli applausi (che bravo gasperini,hai tenuto testa per tot. minuti al borussia)


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

djimsiti, che non so neanche come si scrive... questo si che è un giocatore. un fenomeno. compriamolo per ilprossimo anno. vendiamo paquetà... l'ha preso leonardo sarà un bidone di certo. poi scambiamo anche piatekcon zapata. l'atalanta ha una rosa troppo superiore.
grazie gattuso che ci hai salvato dalla B anche quest'anno......


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

grazie se scrivi sul 3-1,magari dillo sull'1-0 per risultare più credibile


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Perchè si parla di Preliminari? Non ci sono più i preliminari. Chi arriva quarto è direttamente ai gironi.


----------



## Zenos (5 Maggio 2019)

Che gran allenatore Mr Gasperini. Magari il prossimo anno sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ma perché noi nei preliminari faremmo meglio dell'atalanta? Sara cmq io piuttosto che la roma preferisco l'Atalanta in CL



Quali preliminari scusa?


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2019)

Le italiane non fanno più i preliminari di Champions.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ma perché noi nei preliminari faremmo meglio dell'atalanta? Sara cmq io piuttosto che la roma preferisco l'Atalanta in CL



non esistono piu i preliminari


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il Milan non ricordo sia mai uscito ad un preliminare
> 
> la roma è una squadra seria che può fare bella figura,l'atalanta è una comparsa come il sassuolo in europa league.
> si esalta il nulla e poi vengono puntualmente eliminati,ma sono contenti di avere gli applausi (che bravo gasperini,hai tenuto testa per tot. minuti al borussia)



Ma parliamo noi che siamo usciti dal girone di Europa League con gli irreprensibili Dudelange, Olympiakos e Betis Siviglia? Ci dovevamo andare noi in Champions sì?


----------



## Lambro (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh lo so,infatti ho detto per fortuna perchè è talmente inesperta che uscirebbe contro una squadra buona al preliminare
> 
> come si fa a supportare l'atalanta,squadra scarsa con giocatori semisconosciuti che abbiamo demolito in casa loro.



A parte che il Milan attuale è solo un vago ricordo del Milan che i preliminari li passava al 100%, perchè questo astio verso una realtà,quella bergamasca, eccellente e virtuosa sotto tutti i punti di vista??
Giocano un gran calcio, corrono come matti, in trasferta hanno una media quasi di 3 gol a partita, hanno una società che lavora benissimo ed investe sul futuro (a breve il nuovo stadio) ed una tifoseria calorosa a dir poco.
Per me questi possono anche diventare il prossimo Atletico Madrid.
Mentre noi be...noi...ormai ho finito le parole.


----------



## 6milan (5 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non esistono piu i preliminari



Davvero? Ma la 4 nn la faceva? Sono rimasto arretrato scusatemi


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma parliamo noi che siamo usciti dal girone di Europa League con gli irreprensibili Dudelange, Olympiakos e Betis Siviglia? Ci dovevamo andare noi in Champions sì?



a parte che ci hanno derubato in grecia e pure contro il betis c'era un rigore plateale alla fine,l'obiettivo del Milan era andare in champions perchè non abbiamo una rosa per fare due competizione.
il Milan ha i fondi per fare una grande campagna acquisti e disputare una champions dignitosa,mentre percassi vive di plusvalenze e giocatori che altrove farebbero panchinari fissi che vedono la nazionale spesso con il binocolo.


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma parliamo noi che siamo usciti dal girone di Europa League con gli irreprensibili Dudelange, Olympiakos e Betis Siviglia? Ci dovevamo andare noi in Champions sì?



Ah l'altro miracolo del fenomeno Rattuso. Aggiungiamoci gli altri record : 4 partite senza segnare , 1 punto in due partite col benevento , pareggiato con il Bologna di Inzaghi...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Davvero? Ma la 4 nn la faceva? Sono rimasto arretrato scusatemi



no, ora vanno tutte e 4 direttamente in coppa


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2019)

Grande Gasperson! The new Del Neri !

Sarebbe bellissimo andassero Milan e Atalanta in CL 

Comunque a noi cambia poco, dobbiamo vincerle tutte lo stesso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Maggio 2019)

l'Atalanta andrà a Torino o ha la Juve in casa?


----------



## Kaw (5 Maggio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> l'Atalanta andrà a Torino o ha la Juve in casa?



Và a Torino, l'unica speranza è quella, che perda con la Juve e noi le vinciamo tutte da qui alla fine.
Ma vuoi che la Juve non le regali almeno un punto?


----------



## Prealpi (5 Maggio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> l'Atalanta andrà a Torino o ha la Juve in casa?



Torino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Và a Torino, l'unica speranza è quella, che perda con la Juve e noi le vinciamo tutte da qui alla fine.
> Ma vuoi che la Juve non le regali almeno un punto?



1) Noi non faremo mai nella vita 12 punti
2) La Juve sta regalando punti a tutti ora, in ottica mercato e buone relazioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta che merita ampiamente la Champions


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

Basta fare calcoli. La CL non la meritiamo ed è già tanto se andiamo in EL.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

Lambro,appunto hanno una società che vive per far crescere talenti in un ottimo vivaio e poi rivenderli.
non spendono mai cifre alte per giocatori.
pure l'udinese si è fatta il suo stadio,vive lì nella mediocrità e sono contenti.
che c'entra l'atletico madrid che con simeone è diventato un top team europeo?
stai paragonando il fiumiciattolo con l'oceano pacifico.
solo con gli stipendi di simeone e griezmann questi ci pagano prima e secondo squadra più tutti i dipendenti.

non è astio,ma semplicemente io non supporto le favole da libro cuore e le meteore che giocano bene e vengono eliminate puntualmente.

ti presenti con masiello in campo,uno che non prenderesti neanche al fantacalcio come ultimo difensore.


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Bastava avere un allenatore vero anche mediocre per arrivare terzi o quarti. Ottuso è riuscito nell'impresa di fare due mesi da retrocessione ( Dicembre e Aprile). Peggior allenatore della storia del Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

Frosinone in B.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vi render e conto che queste frasi sono anti Milan da far paura? Meritata o no per rialzarci dobbiamo andare in Champions. Quindi io spero che i giocatori delle nostre rivali si spacchino tutti per 1 mese e che andiamo in Champions sculando. Poi non lamentatevi se non arrivano i campioni. Senza Champions ci snobbano.



Ma che anti Milan...
Siamo vergognosi ed è un dato oggettivo, l'Atalanta merita molto più di noi la posizione che occupa.


----------



## Ema2000 (5 Maggio 2019)

Finita per la Champions, ma si sapeva

Attenzione a non sottovalutare l'Atalanta anche nel futuro,
ha comunque un discreto bacino di tifosi, ha il più organizzato settore giovanile d'Italia, presto avrà lo stadio di proprietà


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Maggio 2019)

E da un pò che non leggo più ironie dei gattuser su Gasperson...

Anzi, è da un pò che non vedo più gattuser...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2019)

La cosa importante per noi ora è arrivare settimi, per evitare l'EL e relativi preliminari


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo regalato una qualificazione certa ad una squadra che stava a meno nove da noi. Tutto qua. I miracoli di Gino Rattuso from Corigliano


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E da un pò che non leggo più ironie dei gattuser su Gasperson...
> 
> Anzi, è da un pò che non vedo più gattuser...



Pensa che anche un incompetente come lui poteva farcela con quella rosa. Ma ha anteposto i suoi interessi e la sua battaglia al bene della squadra. Quando unisci incompetenza e malafede fai risultati da Serie B e infatti...


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a parte che ci hanno derubato in grecia e pure contro il betis c'era un rigore plateale alla fine,l'obiettivo del Milan era andare in champions perchè non abbiamo una rosa per fare due competizione.
> il Milan ha i fondi per fare una grande campagna acquisti e disputare una champions dignitosa,mentre percassi vive di plusvalenze e giocatori che altrove farebbero panchinari fissi che vedono la nazionale spesso con il binocolo.



eh va be, però percassi ha un allenatore mentre gazidis no, alla fine nella vita non vince ilpiù forte, mail più intelligente


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Fino alla giornata scorsa perdevamo continuamente punti e le altre comunque non ci superavano 

Il colmo adesso sarebbe vincerle tutte e non andare comunque in CL


----------



## Pivellino (5 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E da un pò che non leggo più ironie dei gattuser su Gasperson...
> 
> Anzi, è da un pò che non vedo più gattuser...



Gasperson non l'hanno inventata i Gattuser, sono quelli che hanno sempre e comunque ragione.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Prossimo turno atalanta-genoa.. i rossoblu non credo gliela regaleranno.. ma sono scarsi dubito riusciranno a far punti.
Poi vanno a torino dove secondo me un punto lo prendono.
All’ultima atalanta-sassuolo.. lo scansuolo regala partite.. 
disastro per noi.. gia vincerne 4 sarà impossibile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Quelli proprio io non li capisco. Non comprendo la loro mera esistenza. Ottuso ha dimostrato di essere un Inzaghi / Brocchi qualunque. Finirà in serie B se gli va bene ...



Gattuso ad oggi ha dimostrato di avere le competenze per allenare in promozione. Ha fatto degli errori che in serie A e B non sono ammessi. Poi va beh, la rosa è ridicola.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La cosa importante per noi ora è arrivare settimi, per evitare l'EL e relativi preliminari



Ma anche no. Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma preferisco giocare la coppa Uefa (e vedere più partite) rispetto al "vantaggio" di non avere il doppio impegno. Anche perché quello che guadagni in competitività lo perdi in appeal (anche per il calciomercato) e in incassi. Oltretutto attualmente al quarto posto c'è proprio la squadra che ha giocato i preliminari


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gattuso ad oggi ha dimostrato di avere le competenze per allenare in promozione. Ha fatto degli errori che in serie A e B non sono ammessi. Poi va beh, la rosa è ridicola.



La Rosa ha evidenti limiti come tutte le squadre tranne la Juventus ( e il Napoli ). Semplicemente noi avevamo il peggior allenatore tra i contendenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Oltretutto attualmente al quarto posto c'è proprio la squadra che ha giocato i preliminari



Sì ma è uscita subito. 
Giocare i preliminari per uscire è come non giocarli.


----------



## davidelynch (5 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che gran allenatore Mr Gasperini. Magari il prossimo anno sulla nostra panchina.



A patto che gli regalino le partite pure quando siede sulla nostra panchina


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

lazio ed atalanta sono in finale di coppa italia,la differenza è che alla lazio sta bene così e non si strappa le vesti in campionato dopo l'indegna combine contro il chievo tranne al suo allenatore sempre scatenato peccato ci siano in campo dei bidoni.

adesso prepariamoci a sentire le fanfare pro gasperini sui media e lui contento di ricevere gli appalusi da novello ranieri che fa il miracolo.
per dire un anno anche il chievo è arrivato tra le prime quattro,pure l'udinese.
ciclicamente capita che una squadra scarsa ci vada


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Potete dire quello che volete ma allenare l'Atalanta senza la pressione di andare in Champions a tutti i costi è un'altra roba rispetto ad allenare il Milan che ha l'ossessione di tornarci dopo 6 anni. 
E non è a difesa di Gattuso, solo per dire che questa dell'Atalanta è una grande impresa, ma per qualsiasi allenatore futuro (incluso Gasperini stesso se arrivasse al Milan) sarà molto più difficile arrivare in Champions allenando il Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma è uscita subito.
> Giocare i preliminari per uscire è come non giocarli.



però alla fine l'avevano giocata bene.. sono stati molto sfortunati.. non è che l'avevano regalata ecco.

noi se dobbiamo partecipare per far ridere, mah forse meglio starne fuori


PS: acerbi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> lazio ed atalanta sono in finale di coppa italia,la differenza è che alla lazio sta bene così e non si strappa le vesti in campionato dopo l'indegna combine contro il chievo tranne al suo allenatore sempre scatenato peccato ci siano in campo dei bidoni.



La Lazio si scansa per non favorire la corsa Champions della Roma, ovviamente!
Magari avranno in cambio la Coppa Italia.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma è uscita subito.
> Giocare i preliminari per uscire è come non giocarli.



La preparazione la inizi comunque prima (e loro puntavano a passare). Se non si vuol avere il problema della coppa Uefa puoi comunque decidere di schierarci solo i panchinari no? Personalmente non riesco proprio a capire il senso di tifare per arrivare "dietro".


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Prossimo turno atalanta-genoa.. i rossoblu non credo gliela regaleranno.. ma sono scarsi dubito riusciranno a far punti.
> Poi vanno a torino dove secondo me un punto lo prendono.
> All’ultima atalanta-sassuolo.. lo scansuolo regala partite..
> disastro per noi.. gia vincerne 4 sarà impossibile...



Se vinciamo sarà contro il frosinone.


----------



## Lambro (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Lambro,appunto hanno una società che vive per far crescere talenti in un ottimo vivaio e poi rivenderli.
> non spendono mai cifre alte per giocatori.
> pure l'udinese si è fatta il suo stadio,vive lì nella mediocrità e sono contenti.
> che c'entra l'atletico madrid che con simeone è diventato un top team europeo?
> ...



Si ma tanto anche con un ipotetico Milan che va in champions e fa uno squadrone, credi che non sarebbe a sua volta una favoletta andare subito a vincere la champions o lottare per andare fino alle ultime eliminatorie con la concorrenza che c'è in giro ora?
Credo che tu ragioni molto sulla nostra passata grandeur non sull'attuale presente.
L'atalanta per quel che ha fatto vedere fin'ora, non solo da quest'anno, STRAMERITA di andare in champions.
Mentre il milan, che non ci andrà perchè sarà gia' un miracolo andare in e.league, non la merita per nulla.
Ma cmq , ripeto, non ci sarà nessun problema in proposito, 12 punti credo siano semplicemente utopia.


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Ora il mio incubo è che il venditore abusivo di Anduja non sarà licenziato...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh lo so,infatti ho detto per fortuna perchè è talmente inesperta che uscirebbe contro una squadra buona al preliminare
> 
> come si fa a supportare l'atalanta,squadra scarsa con giocatori semisconosciuti che abbiamo demolito in casa loro.



mi fai venire in mente le squadre come Everton che scherniva Atalanta in EL 
con tanto di "Gomez chi!??" x poi prenderle sul campo LOL


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La cosa importante per noi ora è arrivare settimi, per evitare l'EL e relativi preliminari



Se L'Atalanta vince la Coppa Italia il settimo posto è valido per la qualificazione in Europa League con i preliminari


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

in un campionato così scadente ci vuole poco ad emergere come la sua squadra che gioca bene,ma secondo me in premier league ne prenderebbe di tranvate l'atalanta con tutte che corrono così.
è come la storia di quello più alto della classe,non perchè fosse due metri ma perchè i compagni di classe tutti nanetti.
io non me la bevo questa favoletta dell'atalanta dei miracoli,è una meteora del calcio emersa in un momento di crisi del calcio italiano.
ha solo l'allenatore migliore di noi e basta,perchè è molto più esperto ovviamente.


----------



## fra29 (5 Maggio 2019)

LazioAtalanta ci insegna che può capitare di andare sotto alla primissima occasione ma con 90 minuti davanti puoi ribaltarla come e quando vuoi..
Ogni riferimento a derby e #Sampdoria milan non è puramente casuale...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> LazioAtalanta ci insegna che può capitare di andare sotto alla primissima occasione ma con 90 minuti davanti puoi ribaltarla come e quando vuoi..
> Ogni riferimento a derby e #Sampdoria milan non è puramente casuale...



Fa ridere pensare che l'unica che abbiamo ribaltato è stata proprio l'Atalanta


----------



## fra29 (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> lazio ed atalanta sono in finale di coppa italia,la differenza è che alla lazio sta bene così e non si strappa le vesti in campionato dopo l'indegna combine contro il chievo tranne al suo allenatore sempre scatenato peccato ci siano in campo dei bidoni.
> 
> adesso prepariamoci a sentire le fanfare pro gasperini sui media e lui contento di ricevere gli appalusi da novello ranieri che fa il miracolo.
> per dire un anno anche il chievo è arrivato tra le prime quattro,pure l'udinese.
> ciclicamente capita che una squadra scarsa ci vada



Anche due anni fa ci è arrivato..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se L'Atalanta vince la Coppa Italia il settimo posto è valido per la qualificazione in Europa League con i preliminari



Ok questo scenario mostruoso è quello che si avvererà allora


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Signori e signori vi presento l'impresa di Gino Rattuso da Corigliano Calabro : 







L'Atalanta era a meno 10.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

comunque anche per la classifica marcatori finalmente ci mettiamo una pietra sopra e stop. 

bene così....


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo almeno non vinca la Roma, altrimenti sono azzi amari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> in un campionato così scadente ci vuole poco ad emergere come la sua squadra che gioca bene,ma secondo me in premier league ne prenderebbe di tranvate l'atalanta con tutte che corrono così.
> è come la storia di quello più alto della classe,non perchè fosse due metri ma perchè i compagni di classe tutti nanetti.
> io non me la bevo questa favoletta dell'atalanta dei miracoli,è una meteora del calcio emersa in un momento di crisi del calcio italiano.
> ha solo l'allenatore migliore di noi e basta,perchè è molto più esperto ovviamente.



l'allenatore è migliore e basta, non è più esperto, è più tutto.

anzi è un paragone che non sussiste, non puoi paragonare un allenatore con un caprone.

per il resto sono d'accordo, è una bella realtà, temporanea. nessun fenomeno.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Up


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2019)

Ma che si è mangiato quel cesso del genoa a fine primo tempo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Ma nell era della var come si fa avfermare per fuorigioco(inesistente) lapadula lanciato a rete? Mi aspetto di tutto pur di spingere a maggiga al quarto posto


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2019)

Lapadula come tecnica vale 30 Cutrone.
E nessuno lo vuole capire.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma nell era della var come si fa avfermare per fuorigioco(inesistente) lapadula lanciato a rete? Mi aspetto di tutto pur di spingere a maggiga al quarto posto



A Roma, ambedue le sponde, sanno solo rosicare.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2019)

Gol della rometta.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Elsha 100 volte più forte di ogni nostro esterno


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

pazzesco lo stava togliendo e questo segna i suoi soliti gollonzi.
comunque non era oggi che in teoria avrebbe dovuto perdere punti ma contro la juve.

il genoa senza Piatek al girone di andata sarebbe in serie b,giusto per la cronaca


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

Non si può pensare di andare in CL basandosi solo sulla fortuna.


----------



## Lambro (5 Maggio 2019)

Grande Elsha, non ho ancora digerito la sua cessione (per 14 mln poi...incredibile).
Gioca come qualsiasi esterno dovrebbe, ovvero tagliare sul secondo palo.
Roba MISTERIOSA per Suso e Calhanoglu.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si può pensare di andare in CL basandosi solo sulla fortuna.



"Siamo comunque quar....ah no.."


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Suso, Calhanoglu, Borini, Castilejo
Li metti insieme e non fanno un Elsharawy. Siamo ridicoli


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Suso, Calhanoglu, Borini, Castilejo
> Li metti insieme e non fanno un Elsharawy. Siamo ridicoli



Metti El Coca con Ottuso. Diventerebbe un ottimo terzino aggiunto.


----------



## R41D3N (5 Maggio 2019)

Finirà come previsto, la Roma andrà in CL e noi ce la prenderemo un quel posto ancora una volta.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

La Roma ha un allenatore...


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Finirà come previsto, la Roma andrà in CL e noi ce la prenderemo un quel posto ancora una volta.



La Roma non ci va. Ci vanno Inter e Atalanta.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

goal genoa,ma non gioire perchè questi segnano pure in zona cesarini non si sa mai


----------



## shevchampions (5 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Suso, Calhanoglu, Borini, Castilejo
> Li metti insieme e non fanno un Elsharawy. Siamo ridicoli



La penso così anche io, e si parla di El Shaarawy.. Poi per carità, Suso e Calha giocano praticamente terzini, però Elsha da noi sarebbe titolarissimo.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

rigore netto eh


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

non ci credo,ma che rigore indecente ha tirato centale e lento
tira forte come quagliarella che segna sempre così


----------



## Dany20 (5 Maggio 2019)

Maledetto Trevisani l'ha gufata.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Maggio 2019)

Solito culo rometta


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Che culo


----------



## Dany20 (5 Maggio 2019)

Rigore da prima categoria.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Se vinciamo domani, li superiamo in classifica


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2019)

Il più brutto rigore dell'anno.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Sto cesso di Sanabria ovviamente solo contro di noi si trasforma in Pelè


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2019)

sì per noi va bene così,adesso demoralizzati contro la juve che con il piffero regala qualcosa a questi qua


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Maggio 2019)

Lasciare un giocatore come Pandev abituato alla pressione no eh? Meglio mandare quel pippone di Sanabria pfff.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Maggio 2019)

Premettendo che non le vinceremo mai tutte, e che comunque la Juve dovrebbe battere l'Atalanta, questo rigore a noi non cambia nulla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2019)

Ipotizzando che noi possiamo vincerle tutte (e già è un azzardo), gobbi ancora una volta arbitri del campionato. Pazzesco, decideranno loro come al solito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma che anti Milan...
> Siamo vergognosi ed è un dato oggettivo, l'Atalanta merita molto più di noi la posizione che occupa.



Giocano meglio, vero. Per me meriterà chi arriverà tra i primi 4 posti e basta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2019)

Tra pareggio o sconfitta della Roma non cambia nulla, l'importante era che non vincesse
Vincendo domani andremmo al quinto posto, prendiamoci almeno l'Europa League


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Maggio 2019)

Sempre restando nel campo della fantascienza, ma tra virgolette è anche meglio non abbia vinto il Genoa, alla prossima gioca a Bergamo e con i 3 punti avrebbe avuto la salvezza matematica oggi...


----------



## R41D3N (5 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra pareggio o sconfitta della Roma non cambia nulla, l'importante era che non vincesse
> Vincendo domani andremmo al quinto posto, prendiamoci almeno l'Europa League



Hai detto bene ..."vincendo" ma ora come ora non riusciremmo a vincere nemmeno contro una squadra di lega Pro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi per noi è meglio un pari, così il genoa non potrà regalarla all’atalanta ma dovrà giocarsela. Vs roma a noi bastava non vincesse. Il punto è che NOI dobbiamo vincerne 4. E se lo facciamo la roma dopo stasera è dietro


----------



## unbreakable (5 Maggio 2019)

Non ho letto tutti i messaggi e mi scuso se qualcuno lha già fatto notare..noi dobbiamo stare lì perché la prossima settimana atalanta avrà 3 partite in una settimana :
Genoa a cui servono punti
Lazio in coppa Italia 
Juventus che non credo abbia così voglia di perdere in casa e l atalanta sarà comunque stanca dalla coppa..
Logico bisogna fare 4 vittorie..
Mi piacerebbe vederli qui a ferrara con ancora speranze per la Champions..speriamo tirino fuori un po' d orgoglio


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto cesso di Sanabria ovviamente solo contro di noi si trasforma in Pelè



Il rigore sbagliato ci potrebbe mandare in Champions. Settimana prossima il Genoa se la dovrà giocare alla morte, in campo neutro a Reggio Emilia. Poi per l'Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia, e subito dopo la Juve che giocherà l'ultima partita in casa e quindi non regalerà.

Se facciamo 12 punti andiamo dritti in CL.


----------



## Zenos (5 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il rigore sbagliato ci potrebbe mandare in Champions. Settimana prossima il Genoa se la dovrà giocare alla morte, in campo neutro a Reggio Emilia. Poi per l'Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia, e subito dopo la Juve che giocherà l'ultima partita in casa e quindi non regalerà.
> 
> Se facciamo 12 punti andiamo dritti in CL.



Domani ci togliamo pure sto dente, tranquilli


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> La penso così anche io, e si parla di El Shaarawy.. Poi per carità, Suso e Calha giocano praticamente terzini, però Elsha da noi sarebbe titolarissimo.



seeeeeeeee, titolarissimo. e tiene giù una delle mogli? ancora non lo conoscete?


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Non ho letto tutti i messaggi e mi scuso se qualcuno lha già fatto notare..noi dobbiamo stare lì perché la prossima settimana atalanta avrà 3 partite in una settimana :
> Genoa a cui servono punti
> Lazio in coppa Italia
> Juventus che non credo abbia così voglia di perdere in casa e l atalanta sarà comunque stanca dalla coppa..
> ...



siamo sempre li al solito discorso.... se alla società fosse interessato davvero fare 4 vittorie, cambiava ilmister e ci provava. così ha praticamente azzerato le probabilità. solo un vero miracolo ci può sanvare


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2019)

Allenatore molto sottovalutato Rolando Maran... a prescindere da stasera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2019)

Rigore assurdo dato al Napoli col var, il fallo di mano c'era ma era platealmente fuori area


----------



## Heaven (5 Maggio 2019)

Con un allenatore serio saremmo già certi non della Champions ma del 3^ posto, maledetti... io una minima speranza ancora c’è lho, ovviamente sarà imprescindibile vincerle tutte...


----------

